# Neuen Browser per klick öffnen, ohne Menü etc



## DJ_Rocket (29. August 2008)

Hallo Leute

Ichhabe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte mit einem Link eine Neue Seite öffnen, die weder Menü noch Adressleiste etc enthält.

mein bisheriger Code sieht wie folgt aus :

		<a title="Hierklicken;" target="_blank" href="vorstande/vorstand1.htm">

was muß ich noch ändern um den gewünschten Effekt zu erzielen.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus...

DJ_Rocket


----------



## Maik (29. August 2008)

Hi,

für dein Vorhaben ist in dieser Form Javascript und die open()-Methode des window-Objekts erforderlich, über deren Parameter sich u.a. die Menü- und Adressleiste im Fenster "ausblenden" lassen.

mfg Maik


----------



## DJ_Rocket (29. August 2008)

Erstmal Danke für dei schnelle Antwort.

Wie müsste denn das Script in meinem Fall aussehen? kenn mich gerade mal etwas mit html aus, java ist noch ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln für mich...

Nochmal Danke im Vorraus...

DJ_Rocket


----------



## Maik (29. August 2008)

In dem von mir verlinkten Abschnitt zur open()-Methode findest du die tabellarische Übersicht aller möglichen Parameter, die deinen geäußerten Vorstellungen nach zumindest schon mal location=no (keine Adressleiste) und menubar=no (keine Menüleiste) lauten würden.

Darunter ist ein Quellcode-Beispiel incl. Online-Demo  und Erläuterung aufgeführt, das es für dich  einfach zu studieren und auf deine Wünsche anzupassen gilt.

Nur Mut, der Code beißt nicht 

mfg Maik


----------



## DJ_Rocket (29. August 2008)

hmmm.....

Heißt das jetzt, das ich für jeden Link, der einen neue Seite öffnen soll, so ein Script erstellen muß ?

geht das nicht uach einfacher ?

DJ_Rocket


----------



## Maik (29. August 2008)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass für jeden Link ein eigenes Script erstellt werden müsste?

In Anlehnung an das SELFHTML-Beispiel hast du diesen Script-Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function FensterOeffnen (Adresse) {
  MeinFenster = window.open(Adresse, "Zweitfenster", "width=300,height=400,left=100,top=200");
  MeinFenster.focus();
}
</script>
```
den du einmal im Dokumentheader notierst:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>

<!-- Hier folgt das Javascript -->

</head>
<body>

</body>
</html>
```
meinetwegen auch als seperate JS-Datei, um das Script von zentraler Stelle aus in mehreren Seiten einbinden zu können.

Die Funktion FensterOeffnen (Adresse) kannst du nun in dem HTML-Dokument so oft verwenden / aufrufen, wie du Lust und Laune hast, denn das Verweisziel im href-Attribut des Links ist sozusagen die variable Komponente in dem Code:


```
<body>

<ul>
    <li><a href="datei_1.htm" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Link mit Fenster 1</a></li>
    <li><a href="datei_2.htm" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Link mit Fenster 2</a></li>
    <li><a href="datei_3.htm" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Link mit Fenster 3</a></li>
    <li><a href="datei_4.htm" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Link mit Fenster 4</a></li>
    <li><a href="datei_5.htm" onclick="FensterOeffnen(this.href); return false">Link mit Fenster 5</a></li>
</ul>

</body>
```

mfg Maik


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. August 2008)

Noch ne kleine Ergänzung: 

Wenn du mit unterschiedlichen Links verschiedene Fenster öffnen willst, also mehrere Popups parallel, dann muss bei jedem Fenster der 2. Parameter von open() (im Beispiel "Zweitfenster" )...unterschiedlich sein.


----------

